# Solved: Website works in IE & FF, not in Chrome or Safari



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

I put together a website with WebEasy (Pro 8) and it loads fine in IE & FF, but in Chrome and Safari, the pics don't load on the home page - just question marks - and when I click on a link from the homepage, I get...

http://www.(website).com/www.(website).com/(linkname).htm

In other words, it's inserting the home page address twice when I try to go to another page. It works fine if I type in the link address in the address bar.

Why are these browsers not loading my home page? What makes them insert the home page address twice when I click a link on the homepage?

Thanks so much for your help!
(not so) Peachykeen


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Give us the url and then we can probably tell you.


----------



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

Gee, I was afraid you'd ask that! I'm a newbie with lots to learn, so please be gentle. : )

www.aboutmegifts.com

I can't find any problems other than the home page and the links on that page.

Thanks SO much for your help!

Peachy


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, Looks to me like you have several problems.

1: HTML fails validation Results
2: CSS fails validation (so many errors) Results
3: Your javascript doesn't seem to work properly. I take it from what is on a page after an item is clicked it is supposed to open in a new window and it doesn't.

I see that you have

```
<base href="www.aboutmegifts.com/">
```
 and then you go on to quote the full href in your code for the images. I suspect that it is this that Safari doesn't like but that Firefox copes with.

I would suggest that you fix your HTML and CSS errors then try it again. If you still have the problem then try commenting out the base href statement.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

Wellll, I guess it's time to turn this over to someone who knows what they're doing! I was hoping WebEasy would be good enough to get by for awhile.

Thanks so much for your help!

Peachy


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, it looks like the tag is the source of your problems. 
It's causing Chrome to not find images and links, and causing FireFox to not find scripts.

You should either have it contain the full URL with http://:

​
Or just remove it entirely. I've never seen a tag in use before and it doesn't seem necessary in your case.


----------



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

Thanks so much. I'll see if I can hadnle that on my own. In the meantime, I have asked WebEasy's tech support for help, too.

Thanks again!

Peachy


----------

